# Visual Basic > Office Development >  Rainfall Data

## abay2768@gmail.com

Hi everyone ,please give me a clue or send me the VBA Codes to understand the way how to fill missing rainfall data by normal ratio method using Visual basic application.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't know if you'll ever find this. It was posted as a reply to an unrelated thread in the .NET forum, when it's asking for VBA on a different subject. If you do find it, then please provide more information, because that question is too vague to be answered, as it is.

I have no idea what 'normal ratio method' would mean for rainfall. Missing rainfall data is normally simply missing. It's not like you can interpolate missing rainfall data, since it's episodic in nature.

----------


## abay2768@gmail.com

Tank you for replay,here is the the link which have  short description of normal ratio method
https://www.aboutcivil.org/analysis-...tion-data.html

----------

